# RADIATOR FAN



## PMG (Mar 15, 2008)

This might be a silly question but should both my fans on the radiator be working. I only have the one going and when i checked the fuse box in the engine the fuse on the one marked rad 2 is missing


----------



## PLNCRZY (Mar 8, 2004)

I noticed that when my rad fans kicked in (2006 2.5 L) ... both fans came on at once.


----------

